# I'm new, but thought i would share



## lifeofchaos (Oct 6, 2007)

this is Blue (yes he is named Blue)
Here are a few of his ancestors...... (Dam side) 187 Homicidal Roughneck, Winegarner's Kong, Watchdogs Beezelbub, Watchdog's Zulu, Hughzee's Blue Bruiser, Hughzee's Spooker. (Sire side) Watchdog's Zeuse, Watchdogs Blue Heather, Kinder's Wizard Gator, Cheek's Blue Raider. Those are a few of his pedigree, it goes back five generations not including himself.

My question ::: Is this an "old school" line? I have tried to find info on a few of the above mentioned, but have only found a little bit.


And we also have a blue and white Amstaff, but are still waiting on his pedigree info. He is from a kennel in Tucson, AZ called Kreations Kennels if anyone can help!!!!!!


----------

